# Drive from Berlin to Singapore



## Wilbur (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm looking for two adventurous souls, with roadworthy motorhomes, to join my self and one other to drive from Berlin to Singapore a distance of about 17,000 km, in two to three years time, but this is flexable! I've drawn a scribbled plan on a map as to wear the route could go and of course at this stage it is only suggested in this totally open to debate by the four motorhomes tackling the trip. See it at http://www.ivan.co.nz/MHBerlinSing.html .

The suggested tour will start in Berlin travel through Warsaw, Minsk, Novgorod, St Petersburg, Petrozavodsk, Archangel, south through Kirov, to Perm to Yekaterinburg, to Tyumen, and Omsk and then enter Kazakhstan and travel south to enter China possibly around Almaty and enter China and collect our Chinese guide for the Chinese leg of the journey visiting Kashgar and the incredible Sunday bazaar, then travelling through Urumqi and then Turpan in the "Turpan Depression", the lowest and the hottest place in all of China and then on to Dunhuang a strategic crossroads of the ancient silk Road and then on to Lanzhou the geometrical center of China, then to Xing'an and on to Chengdu the habitat of giant pandas, possibly detouring through Guilin and the Li River cruises, and finally Kunming the destination of the Burma Road and on into Vietnam travelling from Hanoi down the length of Vietnam to Saigon across the bottom of Cambodia into Thailand through to Malaysia and possibly Singapore or a location that is possible to arrange shipping from.

This is only a scribbled line on a map a possible route for one has to start somewhere and those partaking of the tour will have the final say by popular vote as to the final route. You'll be paying your own costs and your own repairs or maintenance on the travel, and of course your own food, and will be sharing the costs of guides, and of course there will be visas required and probably a motorhome Carnet de Passages en Douane and probably much more.

Interesting information can be found at http://www.xor.org.uk/silkroute/index.html

Perhaps instead of heading to Australia one could have the motorhome shipped to India and travel overland back to your home country.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Berlin - Singapore*

 Love it! But 10 years too late for me  
My father was starting a similar route many many years ago in a converted Rolls Royce hearse; but had to back out when his co pilot developed severe case of diabetes.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

What a marvellous opportunity to venture out and see the other side. 
Having done 40 of the US states, a little of Mexico and Canada this would open up another large window on life.

I can dream as it's only finance that now prevents opportunities like this.

Ray.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thats an awful long way to go for an informal meet. 8) 

Respect to anyone who takes up the offer.

Pete


----------



## Wilbur (Apr 11, 2006)

Thats an awful long way to go for an informal meet. 
That is interesting..... under WHAT section can something like this be posted, I searched all the sections and could not find anything, so informal meets won the toss!!!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Wilbur.
I forwarded your itinnerary to a much travelled friend and he came back with this suggestion.

Ray.

Your friend would do well to consider hooking up with Perestroika Tours (49)6746 80280, Hausbay in Germany – ask for Sabine, she speaks excellent English and knows all the ropes. They have one such tour departing on 30 June 2010, pretty much the same route as your friend except they go through Mongolia (putting the motorhome on a flat bed train from Ulan Batuur to the Chinese border ‘cos there’s no roads). Friends of ours have been with them to China and to the Gulf States, they are very well organised.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Mmmmm, how much is a Unimog?


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

you need a Woelcke:

http://www.rhumetal.de/html/gebrauchtfahrzeuge_datenblatts_11.html

or

http://www.woelcke.de/

wish I could afford the time off!


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

We are looking to do some adventurous travel in two -three years time. We are not going to risk taking our conventional motorhome, but are going to build and expedition truck based on a MB army truck.

We hope to purchase the truck in 18 months time, and it will take approx 1 year to convert and test it out on smaller trips.

We are pretty fluid in our plans at the moment. We were thinking of Shipping out to Australia and driving back to Europe.
Or going down to India. We would also like to do the Americas too.
Decisions, Decisions so much choice, but nots tons of money.

A few of our friends have done Petroistrika and Silk route tours.
I think going through China will cost money for guides etc.

Let us know how your plans are coming on, watching with interest.

Pat and Neil


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

I might well be up for this if the timing is three years as that is my planned retirement timing and I was planning to ship the motorhome to Oz as we lived and worked out there for a few years and would love to be catching up with old friends. Please keep me posted.

Had a look at the route - don't fancy the bit through one of the 'Stans' I used to do alot of overseas selling but anything with a 'stan' was not on my list as I didn't need the hassle.

I will PM you as well.

Chris


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi ceejayt,
dont know if you know of this site , full of like minded lunatics even I`m on there somewhere :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.horizonsunlimited.com/


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

tramp said:


> hi ceejayt,
> dont know if you know of this site , full of like minded lunatics even I`m on there somewhere :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> http://www.horizonsunlimited.com/


Nope, never seen it. Thanks, will take a look now


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Great for me, but getting her indoors on a motorbike - not happening  I tried to convince her to try with one of the three wheeled Spyder motorcycles but she doesn't trust me enough to sit on the back (or she i a control freak and needs to be steering and braking for herself)..


----------



## Wilbur (Apr 11, 2006)

Perestroika Tours (49)6746 80280, Hausbay in Germany – ask for Sabine,
Yes I have spoken to Sabine twice over the last two years and the problem I have with Perestroika is the distance they have to travel each day to complete the tour in the 180 days and the fact of the number of M/H's in the tour, I perfer a wander with a small group, stopping when we feel we are in a great place, yes there is a cost in hiring a guide thro China but it is managable, of course Perestroika do arrange all your visas and you do know where you are stopping each night so they do have a lot going for them, for most people.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Its not just motorbikes but mainly, lots of 4 wheel drive guys on there, and loads info on import export ,carnets etc and well if it aint on there it aint worth knowing and people in every country in the world for info and imparshall advice. 

The site make MHF seem small   in its coverage, just get a beer and trawl away.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Horizons Unlimited has a section about 4 x 4 and expedition vehicles.
We are into motorbikes so it suits us.

If you go to the Hubb section its near the bottom.

Also do a search on Expedition Portal a site to do with adventure travel.

Pat


----------



## Tequilla6 (Jan 16, 2010)

We are interested in looking into this a little more. We have done our first full year travelling the coast of France Spain and Portugal and are almost ready to start heading back to nice and continuing the coastline of Italy, Sicily and beyond for this year.

Having looked at Perestroika Tours, we found the trip to be a little expensive for the time period of 180 Days, although they look the best choice out there at the moment and we are considering going for it maybe in 2012 but would have to eat bread and water for the rest of the year to keep with our annual budget.

However if there was a slower and more informal journey to the Far East that meant the cost were spread more evenly, we would love to discuss further.

Cheers

Steve & Frances


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Driving*

And people think we are adventurous, driving down to Southern Europe!.

Good Luck


----------



## Wilbur (Apr 11, 2006)

Tequilla6 said:


> We are interested in looking into this a little more. We have done our first full year travelling the coast of France Spain and Portugal and are almost ready to start heading back to nice and continuing the coastline of Italy, Sicily and beyond for this year.
> 
> Having looked at Perestroika Tours, we found the trip to be a little expensive for the time period of 180 Days, although they look the best choice out there at the moment and we are considering going for it maybe in 2012 but would have to eat bread and water for the rest of the year to keep with our annual budget.
> 
> ...


have a look at what this has evolved to at http://www.ivan.co.nz/China Tour.html and contact me if you are interested in talking more. We leave NZ for EU at the end of March so will have intermintent access to internet.
Ivan McLellan alis Wilbur


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

I would have to sell the house to pay for the fuel


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Ivan,

Now that's a journey.

Not for us I'm afraid and anyway we'll probably still be rebuilding pur place in Merivale!

Kind regards,

Simon


----------

